# DRO Finally Done



## epanzella (Jan 11, 2021)

Finally finished the DRO install on my HF mill/drill. I made more work for myself by installing the X scale on the front instead behind the table but I didn't want to lose Y travel. It's already in short supply on this machine. I was surprised at how involved this turned out to be.


----------



## DavidR8 (Jan 11, 2021)

Great work!
Is the gear on the table lead screw for power feed?


----------



## epanzella (Jan 11, 2021)

DavidR8 said:


> Great work!
> Is the gear on the table lead screw for power feed?


Yes, the gear is for a power feed. I got it MSC for $300. Works great! One of the reasons the x scale is  on standoffs it to allow room for the power feed limit switch. I didn't trust myself to run the feed without it.


----------



## hman (Jan 12, 2021)

Good installation!  Accommodating BOTH the DRO scale and the power feed stops was a real challenge for me as well.  Yours is a cleaner installation than the one I ended up with!


----------



## Shootymacshootface (Jan 12, 2021)

Sweet mill!


----------



## hwelecrepair (Jan 12, 2021)

Interesting to put the Z facing the way it is.  Normally they go sideways.  Was that just happenstance or is that how the kit was designed?

Jon


----------



## epanzella (Jan 12, 2021)

hwelecrepair said:


> Interesting to put the Z facing the way it is.  Normally they go sideways.  Was that just happenstance or is that how the kit was designed?
> 
> Jon


There was no actual designed "kit" Each scale (X, Y & Z) had an L bracket and a handful of screws. The three parts bags were identical and there were zero instructions. I had to make nearly all the parts with the stuff that came in the box serving merely as raw material. I put the Z facing out because the width of the combined scale and reader. Putting it sideways would have the unit and the wire loom encroaching on the quill lock and power switch.  Of course I could have made a side mount bracket driven off the lower part of the quill but I still have a VFD to mount yet and I was trying not to block any options for that as well.  I went round and round on this but it seemed coming an extra inch toward the operator was the least of all evils.


----------



## epanzella (Jan 12, 2021)

hman said:


> Good installation!  Accommodating BOTH the DRO scale and the power feed stops was a real challenge for me as well.  Yours is a cleaner installation than the one I ended up with!


Yes, it was a tight fit! So tight, in fact, that there was no room to install the factory limit stops without reducing my X travel. I ended up having the standoffs doing double duty acting as the limit stops as well.


----------



## RJSakowski (Jan 12, 2021)

I did a similar mount for the x axis on a G0755 mill.  I mounted the scale on a length of  1.5 x .375 CRS.  I added a shield to protect the limit switch from machining swarf and fluids. As I recall, I also remade the limit stop plunger assemblies.  All of the OEM travel and features were retained.


----------



## RJSakowski (Jan 12, 2021)

On a DRO install in an RF30 clone, To mount the z axis scale, I replaced the depth rod with a length of 5/8" ground shaft.  The through hole in the boss for the stop rod was enlarged to accommodate the shaft.   The scale was mounted to a 3/8" x 1-3/8" x 12" 6061 bar which was mounted to the depth stop bracket along with the shaft.   The upper end of the shaft supported the top of the bar providing a very stable mount for the scale.  The depth rod was relocated and the stop nut replaced with two nuts and a tab which can swing in  to engage the boss.  It has the additional advantage of being able to limit upward travel as well as downward travel; useful when drilling multiple holes and you don't want the quill to return to its home position.


----------



## epanzella (Jan 12, 2021)

RJSakowski said:


> On a DRO install in an RF30 clone, To mount the z axis scale, I replaced the depth rod with a length of 5/8" ground shaft.  The through hole in the boss for the stop rod was enlarged to accommodate the shaft.   The scale was mounted to a 3/8" x 1-3/8" x 12" 6061 bar which was mounted to the depth stop bracket along with the shaft.   The upper end of the shaft supported the top of the bar providing a very stable mount for the scale.  The depth rod was relocated and the stop nut replaced with two nuts and a tab which can swing in  to engage the boss.  It has the additional advantage of being able to limit upward travel as well as downward travel; useful when drilling multiple holes and you don't want the quill to return to its home position.


My install was similar. I replaced the feed rod with a 1/2 x 20 tpi rod and rebushed the holes for a better fit.


----------



## hman (Jan 12, 2021)

The RF-30 does have its challenges for DRO installation.  Just for completeness (in case somebody else wants to use this thread as a guide), I'll offer some photos of my own installation, plus one from a friend's mill.


----------



## epanzella (Jan 18, 2021)

Last step. Install chip shields and extend table locks.


----------



## DeanB (Jan 18, 2021)

I did mine a little different.  Sent the Z axis scale up inside the hole that might have been intended for a light.


----------



## DeanB (Jan 18, 2021)

Picture of the assembly before installation.  I did add a piece of aluminum angle to attach the movable head to the quill clamp


----------



## hman (Jan 18, 2021)

Fantastic place to put the Z scale!  Out of the way, and it should stay very clean.


----------



## DeanB (Jan 18, 2021)

Thanks, I saw something similar on some YouTube channel.  The best part is the entire scale stays up in the cavity.  The only thing that drops out is the aluminum angle.


----------



## DavidR8 (Jan 18, 2021)

That’s similar to how I did mine. I didn’t want the scale on the front of the machine.


----------



## epanzella (Jan 20, 2021)

Up thru the center is how originally planned mine but the belts were in the way. That's a nice mount you have there.


----------



## DeanB (Jan 20, 2021)

How were the belts in the way?  My scale only went to the underside of the pan under the belts.


----------



## epanzella (Jan 20, 2021)

I was going to go up thru to get the quill and the head. The scale would go up to the top of the column.


----------

